# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 9: Doubt Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This concludes the Ninth Heresy-Online Expeditious Stories Competition!

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, which works quite conveniently as there are only three stories, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

As a reminder, *the monthly winners will be placed in The Heretic*! 

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Saturday, 24 September 2011*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 8 will be posted.

Here are the entries from HOES 8:


Adrian: Doubt, the Death of Faith

Todeswind: Twenty Years

Andygorn: Shards

Dinadan: The Protection of Faith

Gothik: I Walk the Line

Serpion5: In the Face of Reason

Vulkansnodosaurus: Growing

[/center]

As a reminder, you don't need to have written a story to cast your votes! Any and all Heretics are more than welcome to check out the stories and cast their votes for their favorites. Feedback on the stories (whether just the ones that have earned your votes or all of them) is always greatly appreciated by the authors and more than welcome as well.

Now get voting!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

1st Adrian, the death of faith 3 pts

2nd Serpion 5 - in the face of reason 2 pts

3rd todeswin - twenty years 1 pt

well done to everyone these three stood out more for me though


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

1st Place: Serpion5, In the Face of Reason, 3 pts.
2nd Place: Todeswind, Twenty Years, 2 pts.
3rd Place: Dinadan, The Protection of Faith, 1 pt.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*my votes*

Dinadan: The Protection of Faith 1st place 3 points

Serpion5: In the Face of Reason 2nd place points

Gothik: I Walk the Line 3rd place 1 point


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

1st: Gothik, I Walk the Line, 3 pts

2nd: Adrian, The Death of Faith, 2 pts 

3rd: Dinadan, The Protection of Faith, 1 pt


Good luck to all participants and congratulations on your fantastic stories.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*ohooo boy!*

Boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy. nerves a-jumble. there were some really good stories this time and I'm shaking more and more as the days go by. lol


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

1st Place - Dinadan -_The Protection of Faith_ - 3pts
2nd Place - Adrian - _Doubt, The Death of Faith_ - 2 pts
3rd Place - Andygorn - _Shards_ - 1pt

Excellent work all around folks! You all did a bang up job!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

1st: Serpion5, In the Face of Reason, 3pts
2nd: gothik, I walk the line, 2pts
3rd: Adrian, Doubt, the Death of Faith, 1pt


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

1st: Serpoin5 In the faith of reason
2nd: Gothik I walk the line
3rd: Dinadan The protection of the faith


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, great stories everybody! The amount of inspiration and characterisation in the HOES stories here at Heresy is truly awesome....all the people jumped out and really came to life.
Very good reading and I'd definitely have given points to all 6 here if I had them to give.

1st = 3pts = Serpion5: In the Face of Reason
2nd = 2pts = Gothik: I Walk the Line
3rd = 1pt = Dinadan: The Protection of Faith

Looks like I seriously need to 'up' my game on the next one, but bring on the next challenge, nevertheless!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And again, as last month, a clear winner! (My apologies with my relative absence, the army has been quite demanding of my time in the past weeks  )

Congrats to Serp-dee-derp, er, pardon me, Serpion5 on winning on his first entry to HOES!

*First Place:* Serpion5's _In the Face of Reason_ - 16 points (30 rep reward!)

*Tied for Second Place:* Dinadan's _The Protection of Faith_ and Gothik's _I Walk the Line_ (20 rep each!)

As your rewards, expect the Rep-due-outs in the next day or so, since I've still got to spread the love a little bit and need to find some deserving folks since I've given the entry-rep to everyone recently before I get back to you.

Again, thank you all for making this month's competition a success! I should have the entry thread for HOES #10 up at some point later today (once I figure out what it will be, of course  )


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Real cool.*

Congratulations! I thought the stories were just great this time, so to those who won, good job but especially to Serpion 5 who took the cake and hopefully will eat it too. Great Job, brother.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well done Serp congrats x


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats Serpion5, well deserved win


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations folks! Excellent work all around! I still think this was a genious idea Boc and it's helped to breathe life back into my favorite forum on Heresy! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the votes, and thanks as well for the competition. :victory: 


Competitive writing is not something I`ve done a lot of, but seems like fun.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*



Serpion5 said:


> Thanks for the votes, and thanks as well for the competition. :victory:
> 
> 
> Competitive writing is not something I`ve done a lot of, but seems like fun.


Writing is a blast, couple that with placing your stories into competition and my mind gets all numb and gooey.

The anticipation of knowing someone is taking the time to read all the stories while waiting for the outcome of the votes and knowing you have no power to influence the vote beyond the story you wrote is electrifying.

I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye, this will be fun. :grin:


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats Serpion5 - well deserved.
But great reads everybody...the quality of everyone's writing here is such that I'd definitely pay some of my hard-earned £ if these stories had been published in an anthology.
Let's see what happens with the next one - bring it on, can't wait.


----------

